# bloated newborn lamb



## Shannonmcmom (Jul 18, 2005)

So this lamb that I am having trouble with is really bloated. Now I am sure that is part of what is causing the problem. What would cause a newborn lamb to bloat? She had 3 mec poops when she was in the house last night and her amniotic fluid was pretty poop stained. So obviously her guts do work but what could cause her to bloat now? Could her stomach have twisted after the birth? Should I just do what I know should be done or should I try a little bit longer? 

I had a chick and a turkey poult that had gotten sick.... at different times. And both of them I was going to kill and then decided to try to save them. They are both growing beautifully and I am wondering if the same could happen here.... this included the turkey poult who would have dozens of seizures a day and who now has none....

So what could I do for this lamb? I did put an 18 gauge needle in her stomach and air came out. Now it was a small gauge needle and I do have a 14 gauge that I could use. I also gave her some penicillin. I tried giving her some colostrum but she would almost choke on the few drops I gave her.

Suggestions welcome.

Thanks,
Shannon


----------



## Shannonmcmom (Jul 18, 2005)

We put her down. I am pretty sure her stomach was twisted. That would explain the momma not wanting to have anything to do with her after she was born. I am pretty sure they know when there is something wrong with the babies.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

So sorry to hear you lost the lamb, Shannon, but sometimes it's for the best. I believe a ewe can sense when a lamb's reactions are not normal, even if it's their first time lambing.

Peg


----------

